# A visit to the Galactica...



## Clark Kent (Mar 13, 2007)

*A visit to the Galactica...
By Silent Bob - Tue, 13 Mar 2007 21:49:53 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Now this is cool.

Note: May contain spoilers.

Does contain a frakload of set and prop pictures.

http://garfieldridge.typepad.com/gar...ys_of_coo.html


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

